# الدارات الألكترونية الخاصة بالكشف عن المعادن



## zeid25 (17 مارس 2009)

ارجوا ممن تتوفر لديه معلومات ومخططات للدارات الألكترونية الخاصة
بالكشف عن المعادن أن يزودنا بها وله الشكر

:56:


----------



## احمد هاشم666 (17 مارس 2009)

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn109/electroschematics/hobby/metal-detector-diy.gif
http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/sensorsimages/4.gif


----------



## zeid25 (17 مارس 2009)

الف شكر وتحياتي لك

:16:


----------



## zeid25 (17 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لك وإذا كان يتوفر لديك المزيد عن دارات اكثر تقدما فلا تبخل علينا
تحياتي لك


----------



## احمد هاشم666 (18 مارس 2009)

http://www.circuitdb.com/search.php?cmd=search&mode=normal&submit=Search
http://www.circuitdb.com/show.php?cid=67 

http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=649
Schematic of the Metal Detector


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 مارس 2009)

*مخططات اجهزة معادن* 
*http://www.geocities.com/vlfdetectors/schematic.html *


----------



## zeid25 (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم وتقديم المعلومات

:85:


----------



## smail1 (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## smail1 (7 مايو 2011)

http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/sensorsimages/4.gif


----------



## smail1 (7 مايو 2011)

هدا رابط http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/sensorsimages/4.gif


----------

